# [KERNEL] 2.6.13-rc3-mm1-fx4 -> 2.6.13-rc3-mm3-fx5

## martin.k

2.6.13-rc3-mm1-fx4 "Dangerous Mutation"

Kolejny zestaw łatek, tym razem oparty na głęzi -mm. 

W zestawie:

+linux-2.6.13-rc3-mm1

+PlugSched (P. Williams)

+genetic-lib, genetic-io, genetic-as (J. Moilanen)

+mapped watermark III (Thanx Con!)

+1G_lowmem_i386

+pdflush-tweaks

+fbsplash (gensplash) <--- USE="gensplash" emerge fx-sources

+vesafb-tng

+Reiser4 (-mm1)

+inotify(-mm1)

+ide-probe-delay

+modyfikacja Kconfig, tak by można używać devfs (opcja)

-dyn-tick (chwilowo wylot z zestawu, dopóki Tony nie zakutalizuje łatki)

Vesafb-tng nie działa na x86_64 -> ze względu na vm86, więcej: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

Obsługa gensplash włączana jest przy emergu źródeł kernela, wystarczy dać:

USE="gensplash" emerge fx-sources

(no i pamiętać o fladze ~x86 na początku)

Bardziej szczegółowy opis w info.

Lista łatek:

```

patch-2.6.13-rc3

2.6.13-rc3-mm1

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

plugsched-5.2.3-for-2.6.13-rc1.patch

genetic-as-sched-2.6.11-gl1.patch

genetic-io-sched-2.6.11-gl1.patch

genetic-lib-2.6.11-gl1.patch

mapped_watermark3.diff

fbsplash-0.9.2-r4-2.6.13-rc1.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc7-r1-2.6.13-rc1.patch

pdflush-tweaks.patch

Kconfig-devfs-hack.patch

ugly FX-sources boot logo hack :)

```

Ebuild i patch

INFO: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx4/FX4-NOTES.TXT

Ebuild: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx4/fx-sources-2.6.13-r1.ebuild

Patch1: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx4/patch-2.6.13-rc3-fx4-no-gensplash.patch.bz2

Patch2: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx4/patch-2.6.13-rc3-fx4-gensplash.patch.bz2

Standardowa śpiewka:

System plików Reiser4, jak i pozostałe komponenty patcha mogą być mało stabilne, więc nie odpowiadam

za jakiekolwiek uszkodzenia systemu/sprzętu. FX4 używasz na własne ryzyko  :Smile: 

U mnie działa i nic jeszcze nie padło  :Wink: 

Znacznie szybciej niż na 2.6.12.x  :Smile: 

Reiser4 działa :Smile: 

nVidia-7667 działa  :Smile: 

IPV6 i SCTP - u mnie się powaliła kompilacja... Po wyłączeniu IPV6 i SCTP poszło.

GO RICERS!!! GO!!!

----------

## martin.k

Jake Moilanen właśnie spreparował nowe biblioteki i patche genetic dla 2.6.12  :Smile: 

Chyba znowu trzeba będzie jajko kompilować  :Smile: 

Może jakieś nowe łatki  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

jutro zabiore się za testy. dzis mi sie nei uda, za duzo na głowie. 

ps.

nie udalo mi sie przetestowac tego patcha 2.6.13-rc3 ktorego mi podesłałes, bo wywalalo brak pliku do zapatchowania (plik vesy. po recznym zapatchowaniu vesy dalej to samo, a juz nei mialem czasu sie bawic i dociekac o co chodzi, bo wyjezdzalem i dopiero wczoraj w nocy wrocilem)

----------

## martin.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> jutro zabiore się za testy. dzis mi sie nei uda, za duzo na głowie. 
> 
> ps.
> 
> nie udalo mi sie przetestowac tego patcha 2.6.13-rc3 ktorego mi podesłałes, bo wywalalo brak pliku do zapatchowania (plik vesy. po recznym zapatchowaniu vesy dalej to samo, a juz nei mialem czasu sie bawic i dociekac o co chodzi, bo wyjezdzalem i dopiero wczoraj w nocy wrocilem)

 

Najpierw nakładasz:

patch -p0 < patch-2.6.13-rc3-fx4-no-gensplash.patch

a potem:

patch -p0 < patch-2.6.13-rc3-fx4-gensplash.patch

P.S.

Tym razem te dwa patche nakładasz:

patch -p0 < 

Hmm. Sprawdzę wieczorem.

2.6.13-rc3-mm2-fx już gotowe, ale wyszło 2.6.13-rc3-mm3 więc chyba przerobię.

----------

## Poe

dobra. zassałem Twojego oficjalneo builda na mm1. wlasnie sie megruje, tylko jest mała literówka w buildzie. trzeba zmienic z

```

[...]

src_unpack() {                                                                  

        unpack linux-2.6.12.tar.bz2                                             

        cd ${WORKDIR} && mv linux-2.6.12 linux-2.6.13-rc3-fx4              

        unpack patch-2.6.13-rc3.bz2

   unpack patch-2.6.13-rc3-mm1.bz2

   unpack patch-2.6.13-rc3-fx4-no-gensplash.patch.bz2

[...]

```

na

```

[..]

src_unpack() {                                                                  

        unpack linux-2.6.12.tar.bz2                                             

        cd ${WORKDIR} && mv linux-2.6.12 linux-2.6.13-rc3-fx4              

        unpack patch-2.6.13-rc3.bz2

   unpack 2.6.13-rc3-mm1.bz2

   unpack patch-2.6.13-rc3-fx4-no-gensplash.patch.bz2

[..]

```

za jakąs godzinke zdam relacje z pierwszych wrazen  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

Poprawiłem ebuilda... Dzięki. 

Następnym razem przetestuję ebuilda przed wypuszczeniem w świat  :Smile: 

2.6.13-rc3-mm3-fx5 za godzinę  :Smile:  Niestety gensplash ma wylot (może chwilowo?)

Nie podoba mi się, że z gensplashem wolniej mi się podnosi system  :Smile: 

Pozostanę przy vesafb-tng i logo. Poza tym zmieniło się co nieco w fbcon.c itp i patch

Spock'a już się nie aplikuje  :Neutral: 

----------

## Poe

to poczekam jeszcze z godzinke.... zas cos mi sie krzani  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  Poza tym zmieniło się co nieco w fbcon.c itp i patch
> 
> Spock'a już się nie aplikuje 

 

na tym wlasnie polega zabawa z patchsetami , najprostszy sposob do odszukac latke w mm ktora powoduje zmiany ktore przeszkadzaja latce z fbsplashem i zreversowac je , potem jest juz banalnie  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## martin.k

2.6.13-rc3-fx5 "Alea iacta est"

Patch, ebuild i mój plik .config (athlon-xp) na serwerze http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx5/

+linux-2.6.13-rc3-mm3

+PlugSched (P. Williams)

+genetic-lib, genetic-io, genetic-as (J. Moilanen)

+1G_lowmem_i386

+pdflush-tweaks

+vesafb-tng

+Reiser4 (-mm3)

+inotify(-mm3)

+ide-probe-delay

+modyfikacja Kconfig, tak by można używać devfs (opcja) 

Póki co ebuild jest trochę koślawy  :Smile:  Zmieniło się w eclass kernel-2 i teraz już wszystkie jajka

2.6.13 wymagają udev przy emergu, a ja go nie chcę i póki co nie emerguje go. Więc w ebuildzie zmieniłem

```

inherit kernel

#inherit kernel-2

#detect_version
```

Jeśli używasz udev to spokojnie możesz zakomentować inherit kernel i pozostałe dwie linijki odkomentować  :Smile: 

Póki co działa  :Smile: 

Tutaj pełna lista łatek:

```

patch-2.6.13-rc3

2.6.13-rc3-mm3

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

2.6.13-rc3-mm3-fs-reiser4-plugin-item-static_stat.c-fix.patch

add-runq-latency-statistics

arm-atomic-page-fix.patch

bfvm.patch

blkdev.h-extern-inline.patch

Check-PCI-sub-class-code-before-disabling-AHCI.patch

disable-the-debug.exception-trace-sysctl.patch

do-wakeup-balancing-only-if-the-wakeup-CPU.patch

fix-bug-in-UML-ELF-header-processing.patch

fix-gconfig-crash.patch

fix-normalize-problem-in-posix-timers.patch

Fix-NUMA-node-sizing-in-nr_free_zone_pages.patch

fix-up-qla2xxx-configuration-bogosity.patch

forcedeth-Write-back-the-misordered-mac-address.patch

genetic-as-sched-2.6.12-gl1.patch

genetic-io-sched-2.6.12-gl1.patch

genetic-lib-2.6.12-gl1.patch

hz-extra_values.patch

i386-clean-up-vDSO-alignment-padding.patch

i386-io_apic.c-Memorize-at-bootup-where-the-i8259.patch 

i386-vmlinux-lds.patch

ide-delay.patch

libata-ATAPI-alignment.patch

merge-numa_maps-functionality-into-smaps.patch

mtrr-fix.patch

net-Spelling-mistakes.patch

PATCH-2.6.13-rc3-1.6-failure-of-acpi_register_gsi.patch

PATCH-2.6.13-rc3-2.6-failure-of-acpi_register_gsi.patch

PATCH-2.6.13-rc3-3.6-failure-of-acpi_register_gsi.patch

PATCH-2.6.13-rc3-4.6-failure-of-acpi_register_gsi.patch

PATCH-2.6.13-rc3-5.6-failure-of-acpi_register_gsi.patch

PATCH-2.6.13-rc3-6.6-failure-of-acpi_register_gsi.patch

pdflush-tweaks.patch

plugsched-5.2.3-for-2.6.13-rc3-mm1.patch

reboot-remove-device_suspend-PMSG_FREEZE.patch

reiser4-ifdef-fix.patch

s11.3_s11.4.diff

speed-up-on-find_first_bit-for-i386.patch

String-conversions-for-memory-policy.patch

Task-notifier-against-mm-Allow-notifier-to-remove-itself.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc7-r1-2.6.13-rc1.patch

x86_64-Fix-off-by-one-in-e820_mapped.patch

x86_64-machine_kexec-Cleanup-inline-assembly.patch

x86_64-nmi-fix.patch

x86_64-prefetchw-can-fall-back-to-prefetch-if-no-3DNOW.patch

x86_64-smp-boot.patch

and the last - ugly FX-sources boot logo hack :)

A big THANK YOU goes to all the people on lkml.org and to Poe from

Gentoo Fourms Polish thread for some initial testing :)
```

Uff!!!

Teraz chyba czas wyluzować  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *martin.k wrote:*    Poza tym zmieniło się co nieco w fbcon.c itp i patch
> 
> Spock'a już się nie aplikuje  
> 
> na tym wlasnie polega zabawa z patchsetami , najprostszy sposob do odszukac latke w mm ktora powoduje zmiany ktore przeszkadzaja latce z fbsplashem i zreversowac je , potem jest juz banalnie 
> ...

 

Święta racja  :Smile:  Ale chyba nie mam tyle pary w kotłach by dłubać.... Nie te lata chłopaki... 

Na własny użytek wystarcza  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

wiec tak, przetestowałem ostatniego Twojego kernelka. ładnie sie zabootował, działał.. (poza tym błędem przy odpalaniu

```

action_compat: error unlinking: "vcsa2" No such file or directory

```

)

no tak, na jednym terminalu jak zwykle odpalilem ssh i irssi. polączylo, posiedzialem naircu, przełączylem sie na drugi terminnal, zeby włączyc x'y.. okazalo sie, ze nie chcą sie włączyc (nie znalazl urządzen)a w tym samym czasie na erminalu z ircem rozwalilo mi irssiego i wyskoczyło

```

error calling: "unlinking" : "GLOBAL"

```

chyba tak to było

opszedł reboot, odpalenie ze starym kernelem, gsdzie wszysytko jest w porządku....

----------

## buzzer

Cześć. Jestem dosyć świerzy w gentoo.

Powiedzcie mi, jak zaemergować ten kernel? Dawać patche z palca? 

Brnę trochę na czuja i w /usr/portage/sys-kernel zrobiłem katalog fx-source i wrzuciłem do niego ebuilda, próbuję emergować, ale wyrzuca mi brak manifestu. Nie miałbym problemu ze spatchowaniem z palca, ale chciałbym się nauczyć używać portage.

Dacie mi instrukcję step-by-step?

Dzięki

----------

## univac^

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml

----------

## rane

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5

----------

## buzzer

Tak! Tego mi było trzeba! Dzięki, zaemergowałem już ten kernel.

----------

## martin.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wiec tak, przetestowałem ostatniego Twojego kernelka. ładnie sie zabootował, działał.. (poza tym błędem przy odpalaniu
> 
> ```
> 
> action_compat: error unlinking: "vcsa2" No such file or directory
> ...

 

Mogę powiedzieć tylko tyle, że to problem z devfs. Nie wiem czy coś nie skopałeś z .config-u z devfs,

albo w 2.6.13-rc3 devfs już jednak został "oskubany" i trzeba się przesiąść na udev. Inna sprawa to, to

czy nasze programy są już gotowe na udev  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

 *buzzer wrote:*   

> Tak! Tego mi było trzeba! Dzięki, zaemergowałem już ten kernel.

 

Mam nadzieję, że jakoś działa  :Smile: 

----------

## buzzer

Działa, of kors.

Dzięki!

Nie do końca zrobiłem tak jak w podanych mi wyżej linkach, po prostu utworzyłem katalog fx-sources w sys-kernel, do niego wrzuciłem ebuilda a potem:

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-kernel/fx-sources/fx-sources-2.6.13-r1.ebuild digest

i 

emerge sys-kernel/fx-sources

No i zrobił co trzeba.

 :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

 *Quote:*   

> Due to possible trademark infringement (etc.) the FX-sources name is changed to Isotope-sources.
> 
> All the ebuilds and patches are temporally killed  until upcoming 2.6.13-rc4-mm1-isotope1 release

 

Chwilowy koniec fx - zmiana nazwy na isotope-sources. 

Chwilowo ebuildy i patche usunięte z serwera  :Smile:  do czasu 2.6.13-rc4-mm1-isotope1

----------

## _troll_

 *buzzer wrote:*   

> Działa, of kors.
> 
> Dzięki!
> 
> Nie do końca zrobiłem tak jak w podanych mi wyżej linkach, po prostu utworzyłem katalog fx-sources w sys-kernel, do niego wrzuciłem ebuilda a potem:
> ...

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178664 nie prosciej??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

